# Nursing in Hurghada



## krissytwo (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all,
Having been to Hurghada many times I am now looking at moving out there for a few years. I am a qualified nurse in the UK mainly with experience as a Practice Nurse (i.e. with a GP surgery). I am thinking about setting up an English nurse led clinic or offering my services to the ex-pat community for visiting them in their homes for general wound care, health care, advice etc. I have also thought about offering my services to the hotels out there on a self employed basis. Does anybody know the legalities regarding this? Also do you think that this is a service that ex-pats would appreciate?

Thanks for any advice/comments


----------

